# Delhi NCR - aerials, skylines and cityscapes



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow lovely pix. So green with many beautiful apartments.

Thanks for the tour


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautifoul photos, I like the new India jeje


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*New Delhi skyline*

_photo copyright yeivier_

<---scroll if needed--->









*Old Delhi*

_photo copyright philoblog_










*Greater Noida Panorama*

_photo copyright sajayantony_

<---scroll if needed--->


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Around Connaught Place

_photo copyright sawknyc_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_photo copyright Ambar_



_photo copyright Miquel_



Inland Container Terminal

_photo copyright Mallika_




*Purana Qila* (Old Fort) - 

Purana Qila, literally 'old fort' stands on an ancient mound. Excavations near its eastern wall reveal that the site has been continuously occupied since 1000 BC. It is also believed to be the place where Indraprastha, the Pandava capital mentioned in the epic Mahabharata, once stood. Purana Qila and its environs flourished as the sixth city of Delhi. It was here that Humayun, the second Mughal emperor began to construct his city, Dinpanah (Asylum of Faith), four years after his father Babur established the Mughal dynasty in 1526

from wikipedia

_photo copyright mraman_



New Delhi offices around Connaught Place

_photo copyright eddy_



Western Court


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

DLF Square, Gurgaon

_photo copyright ipranav_



DLF Plaza Tower, Gurgaon

_photo copyright ayonghosh_


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

New Delhi skyline is looking good!


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Dhakaiya said:


> New Delhi skyline is looking good!


It's not as dense as Dhaka though.

:cheers:


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

New Delhi Municipal Council's Palika Kendra, Park Hotel and Jantar Mantar. The Palika Kendra is one of the tallest buildings in the core city.

_photo copyright Mahesh_



The Delhi Development Authority's  *Vikas Minar *- this is one of the tallest buildings in the core city. There is some confusion as to which is taller - the Vikas Minar or the Palika Kendra.

_photo copyright Praveen_



The Municipal Corporation of Delhi's - 30 storey *Delhi Civic Centre* under construction. When completed this will be the tallest building of the core city.

_photos copyright Zhiemi_

1


2


----------



## dude099 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Great*

great Work
Really amazing....


----------



## DAKARCITY (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this City could you post also shot of South Delhi with all this unbeliveable farmhouse so green place , for me there not 2 but 3 delhi the multimillenium one : old Delhi, now : New Delhi and the Future: Gurgaon, Noida.... Great job


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Woooow! Enormous and so green! Incredible. I always imagined Delhi drier and and less modern! Great! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!
Amazing pics


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

since suncity has been doing all the work so far, lets give him a break...

some cross posts from the delhi city scape thread in th Indian Sub Forum



KB335ci2 said:


> *Hamari Dilli*
> 
> _photo copyright: *floyd verma* on flickr.com_





Unconsciousfocus said:


> ndtv.com





Arul Murugan said:


> photo credit goes to orkut user


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

Pics by vm2827


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

More...


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

I like to see it on this pics, but when i see it i dont think: wow, i have to visit this place

the most buildings are soo ugly!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Dhakaiya said:


> Great thread Suncity! *Could you post a little bit more of history....Mughal architecture of India* is one of the richest and most intriguing in the world.


copyright: seaview99 @ flickr

*Lutyen's New Delhi: Raisina Hill - 1+ Billion Indians are represented here makes it Worlds Largest democracy. When inaugurated, It was ranked amongst the finest, most metriculously planned capital quarters of the world alongside Capitol Hill*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raisina_Hill






































*Mughal Delhi : A "Peacock Throne" Mughal Capital -* *If Luyten's New Delhi is a heart of Delhi. This Shahjahanabad is literally a "Soul" of Delhi. Built by many Mughal emperors, this medival walled city houses worlds finest UNESCO heritage sites such as Humayun's tomb, legendary Red Fort, Jama Mosque, Safdarjung's Tomb, many historic gates, mughal gardens etc etc etc *












































*Humayun's Tomb*










Safdarjung's Tomb











*Akshadham Temple Complex:* *A recently built stunning landmark added to Delhi's showcase. The main building architecture has stunning mixture derived primarily from Delhi sultanate era architecture of domes & columns while keeping original temple feel intact is a stunning accomplishment*.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great pictures. One question... Is News Delhi's surrounding areas arid/semi arid and/or unsuitable for farming? Cause looks like there are still huge tracts of empty plots for expansion.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good photos!
the city is well wooded
but is the impression of being very poor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photos ^^ in the last updates kay:


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

daneo said:


> I like to see it on this pics, but when i see it i dont think: wow, i have to visit this place
> 
> the most buildings are soo ugly!


True, one thing that lets Delhi down is the buildings. There may be glitzy glass buildings sprouting up everywhere, but the hordes of existing low rise buildings even in the affluent areas aren't that appealing to the eyes.

But there is more to Delhi than just the buildings. I think tourists won't regret visiting the city though not necessarily now when the weather is blazing hot!





amar11372 said:


> Great pictures. One question... Is News Delhi's surrounding areas arid/semi arid and/or unsuitable for farming? Cause looks like there are still huge tracts of empty plots for expansion.


Delhi is surrounded by agricultural land on all sides, if you enter Delhi from say, the Uttar Pradesh side by train, you will be passing through acres and acres of farmlands. Real estate companies are gobbling up these lands pretty fast. The city has ample land to expand on all sides which is one major reason why there is lack of tall skyscrapers.




Rekarte said:


> Good photos!
> the city is well wooded
> but is the impression of being very poor


Delhi has its enough share of poor people. In fact sadly, the percentage of poor people to the total population is increasing which is however not surprising because hundreds of thousands of poor migrants enter the city from the poorer states every year. Well, the city is incomparable to other famous cities around the world, it still has years to go to catch up with them. However, its green cover is one thing which Delhi can boast of. For e.g., this is in the middle of the city:

By Ben Sutherland


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

green is something nice, but when it is as green as in the pic above, i don't get an urban feeling, so i don't think that that much green in the centre of the city is good.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

zhiemi said:


> Delhi has its enough share of poor people. In fact sadly, the percentage of poor people to the total population is increasing which is however not surprising because hundreds of thousands of poor migrants enter the city from the poorer states every year. Well, the city is incomparable to other famous cities around the world, it still has years to go to catch up with them. However, its green cover is one thing which Delhi can boast of. For e.g., this is in the middle of the city:
> 
> By Ben Sutherland


Amazing!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

daneo said:


> green is something nice, but when it is as green as in the pic above, i don't get an urban feeling, so i don't think that that much green in the centre of the city is good.


actually, this is not central city. It's Lutyen's delhi where all the rich manor houses are.


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

^^

Well, it is not precisely the centre of Delhi, but it is in the central part of the city. Connaught Place and Rajpath are also parts of Lutyens' Delhi.


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

by StatonTheTraveler









Parliament, by Noelii









by babaskopics









by zlight









by Adam
=>


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

not bad...


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

A romantic megacity!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*x-posting: CENTRAL DELHI*

x-posting: CENTRAL DELHI



IndiansUnite said:


> satellite image of *Central Delhi*
> Copyright JAXA


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

zhiemi said:


> by StatonTheTraveler
> 
> Parliament, by Noelii


What are these birds? At first I mistook them for peacocks. Silly ME


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Ambar_


The games village looks pretty good. I guess the surrounding apartments are for athletes?


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 8, 2009)

Nice looking city, however the infrastructure shows that there's still alot of work left to be done.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Here is another one. Enjoy*












Hindustani said:


> x-posting: CENTRAL DELHI


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

daneo said:


> I like to see it on this pics, but when i see it i dont think: wow, i have to visit this place
> 
> *the most buildings are soo ugly*!


I get the same comments from Indians who visit Netherlands; everything seems too old, small and narrow to them. 
Delhi is a huge city and still growing. It does have its poor neighbourhoods and ghettos but which city in the world doesn’t have them? You need to visit a place to get the impression.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good pics.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

amar11372 said:


> Great pictures. One question... Is News Delhi's surrounding areas arid/semi arid and/or unsuitable for farming? Cause looks like there are still huge tracts of empty plots for expansion.


Delhi is in the center of Indo gangetic planes and bathed in omega level rivers like Indus,Ganges , Yamuna andTsang Po ,it receives rainfall twice once from torrential monsoons and once from western disturbances,it is the MOST PRODUCTIVE region on the earth inhabiting approx 900 million people and agro of about $ 400 billion in nominal terms....greater than prairies,steppes or pampas.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Delhi



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Ashish.4317_
> 
> 
> 
> here


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rekarte said:


> Good photos!
> the city is well wooded
> but is the impression of being very poor


 Delhi is the richest Indian city brother with highest per capita income.The thing is that the govt. here wants to keep this romantic feel of the city alive.Hence so much of greenery.And don't forget India is an extremely hot and humid country.So we need much more greenery.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, Delhi is developing at an astonishing pace! great pics kay:


----------

